# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Demolición presa de Condit (Washington)

## REEGE

http://www.google.com/translate?sl=a...washington-dam

En el enlace de arriba está traducido más o menos el pepino que le pusieron y como hicieron ese complicado trabajo...
Un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

Pues creo que es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

El río debajo de la presa en bastantes kilómetros habrá quedado hecho papilla.

Lo normal habría sido vaciarla poco a poco y los lodos irlos sacando.

Ambientalmente me parece que es como matar una mosca con un exocet.

Están locos éstos romanos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Los americanos son unos bestias, lo hacen todo a lo loco sin pensar :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os amplío el tema con otro vídeo que he encotrado en la red, en el que se puede ver el comienzo de esta gran obra de restauración fluvial que comenzaba la semana pasada con la eliminación de los sedimentos atrapados en el muro gracias a una abertura en el fondo conseguida por una explosión. Este río salmonero recobrará así su territorio fluvial y su régimen de caudales. Aquí tenéis el enlace

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/eeuu/11...s-unidos-10933

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Comizo

Pues gracias por el video, se ve fantásticamente.

La verdad es que ha quedado el río muerto del todo. No sé el tiempo que tendrán previsto para que remonten los salmones. Pero toda la fauna de insectos acuáticos, vegetal, etc... ha quedado enterrada.

Y no sé como van a hacer para limpiar el lecho y habilitar los frezaderos. Si ya es difícil limpiarlos en el Alto Tajo por los vertidos de las minas de caolín..., y es una minucia comparado con eso.

 Será un trabajo terrible.

----------


## Raiden

Buenas.

Os dejo este vídeo de la voladura que realizó la compañía eléctrica PacipicCorp del túnel de drenaje de la presa Condit. La demolición es la más grande realizada de una presa en Estados Unidos. Se ha tenido que realizar para dejar que circule libremente el agua, en cumplimiento de las leyes medioambientales que el gobierno federal impuso a PacifiCorp.

http://elzo-meridianos.blogspot.com/...una-presa.html

A ver que os parece ;-)

Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Un icreible vídeo. Gracias por tu colaboración Raiden :O :O :O :O :O

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo estoy con Comizo.
¿No han pensado en la ola que podría provocar y las cosencuencias que iban a tener tantos lodos como tenía ese embalse?
Yo lo habría dejado seco, a con 2 metros de lodo.
Cuando he visto el hilo, pensaba, que era solo la demolición de la presa ya vacía, no llena. ¡Qué locura!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que inteligencia la de estas personas y eso que han llegado a la luna.
La vuelan para restablecer unos valores naturales, pero antes lo matan todo con una ola de lodo, asfixiando toda la vida natural del río, que barbaridad.
Si aquí corta una rama de un árbol puede ir a la cárcel, haciendo esto que harían con nosotros.

Un saludo para todos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Buenas.
> 
> Os dejo este vídeo de la voladura que realizó la compañía eléctrica PacipicCorp del túnel de drenaje de la presa Condit. La demolición es la más grande realizada de una presa en Estados Unidos. Se ha tenido que realizar para dejar que circule libremente el agua, en cumplimiento de las leyes medioambientales que el gobierno federal impuso a PacifiCorp.
> 
> http://elzo-meridianos.blogspot.com/...una-presa.html
> 
> A ver que os parece ;-)
> 
> Un saludo.



Un video espectacular sobre como NO se deben hacer las cosas. Querian salvar la vida de un rio y han conseguido justo todo lo contrario.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya sabemos que esta gente acostumbra a solucionarlo todo volándolo.

Lo demás para ellos son daños colaterales :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bestias... anda que han dejado lindo al río. Desde luego, la presa ya no va a ser un obstáculo para los peces, más que nada, porque no habrá nin un sólo pez río abajo que intente remontarlo.

Los yanquis están locos, estos son capaces hasta de poner una cabeza nuclear dentro de una galería para tirarla abajo.

----------


## Comizo

Menos mal que no era la Presa Hoover, si no le compran a los rusos una de éstas para que no falle la demolición...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGX8u...eature=related

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Menos mal que no era la Presa Hoover, si no le compran a los rusos una de éstas para que no falle la demolición...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGX8u...eature=related


Jajaja, eso tenlo por seguro  :Big Grin: 

Aunque bueno, la Tsar es capaz hasta de destruir el agua, vaya bombaza que hicieron los bichos. Supongo que casi todos los sismógrafos de la Tierra observarían la detonación de esa cacharra, según la wiki generó *5,3 yottavatios*, es decir: 1.000.000.000.000.000.000 MW  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , casi el doble de energía de la que liberó la explosión de la isla de Krakatoa.

La onda térmica tuvo que ser tremenda, achicharraría todo lo que hubiera en aquella isla de una extensión cercana a todo el territorio de Andalucía...

----------


## Comizo

> Jajaja, eso tenlo por seguro 
> 
> Aunque bueno, la Tsar es capaz hasta de destruir el agua, vaya bombaza que hicieron los bichos. Supongo que casi todos los sismógrafos de la Tierra observarían la detonación de esa cacharra, según la wiki generó *5,3 yottavatios*, es decir: 1.000.000.000.000.000.000 MW , casi el doble de energía de la que liberó la explosión de la isla de Krakatoa.
> 
> La onda térmica tuvo que ser tremenda, achicharraría todo lo que hubiera en aquella isla de una extensión cercana a todo el territorio de Andalucía...


 Ya lo creo, mira:

http://www.blogiseverything.com/file...comparison.gif

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jajaja, eso tenlo por seguro 
> 
> Aunque bueno, la Tsar es capaz hasta de destruir el agua, vaya bombaza que hicieron los bichos. Supongo que casi todos los sismógrafos de la Tierra observarían la detonación de esa cacharra, según la wiki generó *5,3 yottavatios*, es decir: 1.000.000.000.000.000.000 MW , casi el doble de energía de la que liberó la explosión de la isla de Krakatoa.
> 
> La onda térmica tuvo que ser tremenda, achicharraría todo lo que hubiera en aquella isla de una extensión cercana a todo el territorio de Andalucía...


¿Y dónde decían que estaban las bombas de destrucción masiva...?
Madre mía.

----------

